# Ipad2 et partage Itunes à domicile



## oribat (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire (enfin totalement quand j'aurai réglé ce problème) et  j'essaie en vain de partager ma bibliothèque Itunes depuis mon imac sur l'Ipad 2 (32Go WIFI Blanc), impossible,je vois bien la bibliothèque avec la petite maison et quand je clic dessus, l'initialisation se fait et après 25% du processus l'appui crash et se ferme.
Pour info, le partage fonctionne parfaitement sur un PC sous win7, donc pas un pb de réseau... sur lIpad j'arrive à utiliser REMOTE sur l'Imac !!
Pour info j'ai fais un restaure complet et je suis en itunes 10.2.1 et sur l'Ipad en 4.3.1. Mon réseau est constitué à partir d'une neufBox.

Je suis preneur de toutes vos idées ou de savoir si vous avez les mêmes problèmes.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## UnAm (26 Mars 2011)

Essaye de "killer" l'application iPod sur ton iPad (barre multitache, appui maintenu quelques secondes sur une icône de la barre, puis tu fermes l'icône de l'iPod)
& réessaye.


----------



## oribat (26 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ton retour. Quand tu dis "killé" tu fais référence à la barre multitâches avec le petit signe -. Si c'est cela, j'avais déjà testé sans succès. Savez vous si il est possible de desinstaller une application native pour la réinstaller ?


----------



## Babyfasty (26 Mars 2011)

C'est pê pcq tu n'as pas un mac?


----------



## oribat (26 Mars 2011)

J'ai un Imac. Je viens de faire un test en créant une nouvelle bibliothèque avec 1 album et cela fonctionne, je pense que mon problème vient du poids de ma bibliothèque itunes qui pèse prés de 200Go. 
Le poids est certainement trop important pour la mémoire de l'Ipad? Si vous voyez une autre explication, je suis preneur.


----------



## Jellybass (26 Mars 2011)

oribat a dit:


> J'ai un Imac. Je viens de faire un test en créant une nouvelle bibliothèque avec 1 album et cela fonctionne, je pense que mon problème vient du poids de ma bibliothèque itunes qui pèse prés de 200Go.
> Le poids est certainement trop important pour la mémoire de l'Ipad? Si vous voyez une autre explication, je suis preneur.



J'ai une bibliothèque très volumineuse également (335Go, mais il s'agit surtout de films et de séries) et le partage à domicile marche très bien. As-tu bien vérifié que tu as fait toutes les mises à jour (OS X, iOS, iTunes) ? Tu peux aussi essayer les grands classiques : redémarrer, réparer les autorisations.


----------



## tenm4e (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, moi aussi j'ai un iPad 2 (32Go Wifi Noir 4.3.1) et lors du partage a domicile l'application iPod crash également sans raison. J'essaie d'accéder à la bibliothèque de mon MacBook et elle plante à chaque fois. J'ai bien la dernière version d'iTunes (10.2.1) donc je ne vois pas d'où viens le problème... Quelqu'un a trouvé entre temps ? Merci


----------



## tenm4e (10 Juin 2011)

J'ai trouvé comment régler le problème mais je sais toujours pas d'où il vient. En fait j'ai simplement supprimé de la bibliothèque toues les musique mais je les ai conservées dans le dossier itunes music. Après je les ai rajoutées artiste par artiste pour voir où ça plantait. Voilà, j'espère avoir aidé


----------

